# Dog vs Police Car



## Fetusaurus Rex (Mar 26, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## maniclion (Mar 26, 2010)

I always wondered what would happen if a dog caught a car while chasing it...

My Belgian shepherd ate a hole through my bedroom door, her pups shredded a hardwood stool top and dragged our 100lb couch across the living room trying to get a biscuit underneath, one of them bit our doorknob and put dents in it....


----------



## DOMS (Mar 26, 2010)

They should've popped that dog like a pimple between their patrol cars.

If that's what it does to a car, it'll probably do the same to a person.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Mar 26, 2010)

DOMS said:


> They should've popped that dog like a pimple between their patrol cars.
> 
> If that's what it does to a car, it'll probably do the same to a person.



Im surprised they didnt at least tase it...

He didn't even honk the horn at it did he?


----------



## DOMS (Mar 26, 2010)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


> Im surprised they didnt at least tase it...
> 
> He didn't even honk the horn at it did he?



Yeah, he didn't do squat.

If he actually did anything to the dog, there'd be a shit storm.  Never mind that the dog is showing how aggressive it is.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 26, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> I think he put the siren on for a brief moment.



He had chemical spray, a baton, a tazer, a pistol, and a two-ton car at his disposal.

I stand by my statement: he didn't do squat.


----------



## T_man (Mar 26, 2010)

If thats a car, imagine what it would do to a human. That would be like your leg lol.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 26, 2010)

This reminds me of a debate that my 2 room mates were engaged in about man vs. wolf.  It would be so easy to fuck up a dog regardless of jaw strength because of the dogs lack of weapons.  You just gotta hope no other dog jumps in..


----------



## DOMS (Mar 26, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Bullshit!
> 
> If that were the case, Police Dogs would get their asses handed to em. That never happens. It usually ends with the guy screaming and bloodied.



I wouldn't say "never."

I watched an episode of COPS where a perp was holding a police dog off the ground by its neck.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 26, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> A German Shepherd? Jeez.
> 
> Was the perp this guy by any chance?



 

No, he was just a skinny, white-ass, drug dealer.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 26, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> This reminds me of a debate that my 2 room mates were engaged in about man vs. wolf.  It would be so easy to fuck up a dog regardless of jaw strength because of the dogs lack of weapons.  You just gotta hope no other dog jumps in..



You for real? What dog might this be?


----------



## FMJ (Mar 26, 2010)

Makes me wonder what the police would have done if they weren't on camera.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 26, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> You for real? What dog might this be?



If you were being bit by a dog and it was pulling and yanking.  Youre all alone.  What do you do?  Cry?  Really, what would you do?  Its one weapon is taken up.  Its paws are hardly claws and they are being used to pull whatever is in its grasp.  Going to yell?  I said, youre alone.  You will die from bleeding, not from the dog, so...what do you do?


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 26, 2010)

I was attacked by a pit bull, I stabbed him with a screw driver through it's rib cage and I slammed a wooden door trying to get it off me....when the police came they shot him once with a tranquilizer....he laughed..took a second one to get him down.
I have to say that the dog really didn't go all out to kill me, instead he was trying to pull me away from his mate.
I have never ever felt pain like that in my life, it felt like my bones were being crushed.
Just saying.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 26, 2010)

I mentioned this story before, as I walked past the cage containing his mate he grabbed my hand when I tried pulling it away he bite me harder breaking skin and nearly going through the other side of my hand so if I was to try to pull it out it would have opened up my hand spreading it open. 
Trust me I tried pulling it out, it just made it worse.

I can't speak for German Shepard's but I do know from experience that you can't just knock out a pit with a punch.


----------



## FMJ (Mar 26, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> I mentioned this story before, as I walked past the cage containing his mate he grabbed my hand when I tried pulling it away he bite me harder breaking skin and nearly going through the other side of my hand so if I was to try to pull it out it would have opened up my hand spreading it open.
> Trust me I tried pulling it out, it just made it worse.
> 
> I can't speak for German Shepard's but I do know from experience that you can't just knock out a pit with a punch.


 
I recall an incident with a pit that had attacked another guys dog. The pit hand the animal by the ear and WOULD NOT let go! I watched as the owner of the pit repeated bashed his dog on the head with a wooden bat and it took many shots to the head before the dog finally let go and shockingly it survived. Those things are like machines.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 26, 2010)

That is why I asked what breed of dog it was. 
We met this guy who came from the south to bring his dog here in NY to fight him for money.
This had that arm that they use for police attack dog training and he made the dog bite it, to show us how the dog would hold it's grip he was tazing it and all that dog did was bite harder. 
Trust me....I stuck a 6 inch screw driver in through his rib cage and he didn't flinch. that...scared .. the ...shit..out ..of ...me...


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 26, 2010)

I believe that "crash crash" sound at about 3:18 is the sound of the cruiser hitting the dog(s) as he pulls out of sight.
I hate Pit Bulls. I don't care what pit lovers say, they've been BRED to be aggressive for generations. Just like Labs were bred to retrieve, Pits were bred to fight. I love dogs in general, but I'm afraid I would have had to pop a cap in those mutts...then I'd go looking for their owner.


----------



## SYN (Mar 26, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Yeah, he didn't do squat.
> 
> If he actually did anything to the dog, there'd be a shit storm.  Never mind that the dog is showing how aggressive it is.



He needed a stick to play fetch with 

Anything could have happened to set that dog off before the cameras were on it.  For all we know the guy could have been beating him with his batton.  It didn't look like he was really being aggressive to me though, could just be that he's mentally retarded and not have any boundaries when it comes to what is play and what is total ridiculousness. And I think once the other dogs were in the picture it just made him that less likely to back of, "yea guys come help me kill this thing"  The cop didn't help things by backing up all slow and shit, "yea doggie, lets play tug of war".  It didn't seem like he was really making an attempt to get away from the dog, and for as many officers as they had, I bet if a few of them had gotten out and yelled 'NO Bad Dog' they probably would have backed off. 
I had a husky that ate through our bathroom door because she was home alone and bored,  and my fiances uncles dog at a hole through the wall in his trailer one night.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 26, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> I believe that "crash crash" sound at about 3:18 is the sound of the cruiser hitting the dog(s) as he pulls out of sight.
> I hate Pit Bulls. I don't care what pit lovers say, they've been BRED to be aggressive for generations. Just like Labs were bred to retrieve, Pits were bred to fight. I love dogs in general, but I'm afraid I would have had to pop a cap in those mutts...then I'd go looking for their owner.



They were bred to fight other pits and were used for bull baiting, contrary to what people think that it was the bulldogs that were used it really was the pitbull.

unfortunately dumb ignorant dog owners destroy this. I blame my nephew for screwing our dog up.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 26, 2010)

Some dogs like chasing cars. I wish I knew why.


----------



## ceazur (Mar 26, 2010)

I want a pick of that litter..


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 26, 2010)

A radio call to the ASPCA or a police unit equipped and trained to deal with this situation.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 26, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Meh, most pits are sweet towards people. They were bred to obey humans and be very perceptive of commands.
> 
> Its just towards other dogs that they act aggressive.
> *Statistically, a Schnauzer or scottish terrier is more likely to attack a person than a Pit. *
> I dont believe the cop had a right to shoot at the dogs because they werent a direct threat to him...being that he was behind steel and glass.



I'll give you that much. Those pesky little ankle biters can be pretty aggressive. Cocker spaniels are some schizophrenic little bastards as well.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 26, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> I'll give you that much. Those pesky little ankle biters can be pretty aggressive. *Cocker spaniels* are some schizophrenic little bastards as well.



That they are, they look so cute but they will snap at you.
I believe they are in the top ten as far as dog bites...I still can't believe it.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 26, 2010)

I don't think that dog was being aggressive he was wagging his tail maybe he thought the white car was his dream come true a huge bone to play with.....


----------



## maniclion (Mar 26, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> I believe that "crash crash" sound at about 3:18 is the sound of the cruiser hitting the dog(s) as he pulls out of sight.


It was the cruiser we were seeing and hearing the video from splashing throught the mud puddles.....


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 26, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> I was attacked by a pit bull, I stabbed him with a screw driver through it's rib cage and I slammed a wooden door trying to get it off me....when the police came they shot him once with a tranquilizer....he laughed..took a second one to get him down.
> I have to say that the dog really didn't go all out to kill me, instead he was trying to pull me away from his mate.
> I have never ever felt pain like that in my life, it felt like my bones were being crushed.
> Just saying.



Next time, grab the neck and dont let go.  Take a page out of the dogs book.


----------



## middleofwind (Mar 27, 2010)

OMG!!! Can't imagine if someone step in that area, what will going to happend... :S


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 27, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Next time, grab the neck and dont let go.  Take a page out of the dogs book.



Grab the neck of a pitbull? That does nothing to it. 
The way dog fighters break a pits grip from another pit is to use a "break stick" and insert it way back in his mouth..
This is the stick.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 27, 2010)

That dog just tore the bumper off a car...imagine what it would do to a human.

What I really should have done was do my Chuck Norris impersonation and all would be good. What was I thinking.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 27, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> Grab the neck of a pitbull? That does nothing to it.
> The way dog fighters break a pits grip from another pit is to use a "break stick" and insert it way back in his mouth..
> This is the stick.



I always figured that, if caught by a dog, I'd jab my finger into its eyes.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 27, 2010)

DOMS said:


> I always figured that, if caught by a dog, I'd jab my finger into its eyes.



Easier said than done, that dog was so good that when I tried poking his eyes out he used the Moe stooge defense mechanism..Nyuk Nyuk Nyuk.
Just kidding.
You can try that, just hope he stay's still while trying to aim for it.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 27, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Word! lmao
> 
> I dont think anyone here could subdue a 60 lb pitbull with just hands. If hes hellbent on locking on you, its gonna happen.



He was 76 pounds and he could crush a metal door knob.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Mar 27, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> Grab the neck of a pitbull? That does nothing to it.
> The way dog fighters break a pits grip from another pit is to use a "break stick" and insert it way back in his mouth..
> This is the stick.



I totally read that as bread stick.....Bread sticks are pitbull's kryptonite


----------



## DOMS (Mar 27, 2010)

min0 lee said:


>



Amish dildo?


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Mar 27, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Amish dildo?



Amish women love the wood.....HAYOOOOO!


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 27, 2010)

Lotta pussies in this thread.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 27, 2010)

yep you included


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 27, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Lotta pussies in this thread.



Can you please film yourself fighting a pit. It would be educational.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 27, 2010)

I dont know what to say, I know I would win.  No weapons needed.  Ill start a thread about the man vs. wolf gig in a lil bit.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 27, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> I dont know what to say, I know I would win.  No weapons needed.  Ill start a thread about the man vs. wolf gig in a lil bit.


Write a disclaimer first...Rob may get sued by your spouse after the wolf eats you for dinner.
Oh and please..no pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 27, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> Grab the neck of a pitbull? That does nothing to it.
> The way dog fighters break a pits grip from another pit is to use a "break stick" and insert it way back in his mouth..
> This is the stick.


When my dogs fight I grip them under the jaw and use pressure points, they have similar nerve endings as we do.  Try it at the back bends of your jaw press your fingers lightly and you'll feel what I mean, my dogs release very fast when I do this, they also have points on their shoulders and hips...that shit makes me like the dog whisperer....
But the break stick is the same principle I used when my puppies would try to bite my hand I stick my finger in their gag reflex and they soon associated biting my hand with gagging so they quit....


----------



## T_man (Mar 27, 2010)

Akira I know you've been going to the gym and you're big and everything.

But I think you're underestimating dogs and overestimating your flesh. There are dogs that stand up to lions.

Having said that I don't know which would be worse, a very aggressive alley cat or a dog.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 27, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> I dont know what to say, I know I would win.  No weapons needed.  Ill start a thread about the man vs. wolf gig in a lil bit.



Lol!

What about a pit? You think you could take on a pit?


----------



## Curt James (Mar 27, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Yeah, he didn't do squat.
> 
> *If he actually did anything to the dog, there'd be a shit storm. * Never mind that the dog is showing how aggressive it is.








YouTube Video











Not according to the guy on that video.



FMJ said:


> Makes me wonder what the police would have done if they weren't on camera.



But it was the cop's camera, wasn't it?



min0 lee said:


> Can you please film yourself fighting a pit. It would be educational.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's why I keep a nuke in my back pocket at all times. I'm pretty sure I can beat a pit.

Of course it'd be a one-time deal. 






YouTube Video


----------



## KelJu (Mar 27, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> I hate Pit Bulls. I don't care what pit lovers say, they've been BRED to be aggressive for generations. Just like Labs were bred to retrieve, Pits were bred to fight. I love dogs in general, but I'm afraid I would have had to pop a cap in those mutts...then I'd go looking for their owner.



Don't hate the dog man, hate the stupid fucking people who think pits are playthings. 

Dogs are social animals who follow a code of conduct just like people. If you were to raise a kid and never teach them the difference acceptable and unacceptable behavior, would you be surprised when that kid fucks up? 

There should be a law that the owner of the pitbull will be charged for the crimes of the dog. If a pitbull assaults someone, you go to jail for assault. If a pitbull kills someone, you go to jail for murder. 

Then all these niggers and white trash rednecks would finally stop abusing and neglecting these animals.


----------



## T_man (Mar 27, 2010)

Pitbulls and cockroaches are the only organisms that can survive a nuclear explosion.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 27, 2010)

^Damn. So much for _my _plan.


----------



## SYN (Mar 28, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Don't hate the dog man, hate the stupid fucking people who think pits are playthings.
> 
> Dogs are social animals who follow a code of conduct just like people. If you were to raise a kid and never teach them the difference acceptable and unacceptable behavior, would you be surprised when that kid fucks up?
> 
> ...



+1



T_man said:


> Pitbulls and cockroaches are the only organisms that can survive a nuclear explosion.


  And Chuck Norris


----------



## KelJu (Mar 28, 2010)

Curt James said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I was getting a real kick out of the tough guy talk. I thought this thread was going to have potential.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 28, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Don't hate the dog man, hate the stupid fucking people who think pits are playthings.
> 
> Dogs are social animals who follow a code of conduct just like people. If you were to raise a kid and never teach them the difference acceptable and unacceptable behavior, would you be surprised when that kid fucks up?
> 
> ...


 
i can feel your anger ..let it flow....


----------



## MyK (Mar 29, 2010)

dogs are too much work.

The only pet I keep are male Bengal cats.


----------



## SYN (Mar 29, 2010)

MyK 3.0 said:


> dogs are too much work.
> 
> The only pet I keep are male Bengal cats.



Those cats look meaner than that dog


----------



## SYN (Mar 29, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> I dont know what to say, I know I would win.  No weapons needed.  Ill start a thread about the man vs. wolf gig in a lil bit.



I used to have a book that had all kinds of true stories in it about hero animals.  One was about a guy that decided it would be a good idea to break into this woman's house.  She was sleeping, and as the burglar was rummaging through her things
WHAP
There comes this fucking cat from out of no where, latching onto this guys head.  The guy kept slamming the cat into the cupboards, the sideboard, the wall, punching him, squeezing him, trying to get him off but he wouldn't give.  The cat ended up with a few broken bones before it was over but survived and the guy ended up with his face being scared for life. No loot, and a fucked up face in a jail cell. 

Point is, a tiny ass house cat fucked up this dudes world.  So if you think you have any kind of chance bare handed against 80 pounds of raw muscle and teeth that's pissed off or defending it's territory, etc, then you better hope your buddies are packin' cause you really just don't know what you're talking about


----------



## maniclion (Mar 29, 2010)

SYN said:


> the guy ended up with his face being scared for life. No loot, and a fucked up face in a jail cell.


Scared for the rest of his life like this?


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 29, 2010)

Blame the deed, not the breed.

I have 2 pit bulls at my house, and they are the sweetest dogs ever. It is the way a dog is raised (and it's mental abilities ie inbreeding). If you raise a dog to love and respect humans, it will. If you raise a dog to be mean, it will turn on you.


----------



## GFR (Mar 29, 2010)

Lack of critical thinking skills there. Scary that three or four cops could not solve such a simple problem.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 30, 2010)

Patrick Bateman said:


> Lack of critical thinking skills there. Scary that three or four cops could not solve such a simple problem.



The part that made it complex was that, as someone else had mentioned, there were cameras present.  It was obvious that the pitbull was a threat and should have been put down, but imagine the shit storm that would have ensued.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 30, 2010)

Talking about cocker spaniels on the other page, i have one and he's the most gentle dog in the world 99% of the time. You can literally go up to him, roll him onto his back and put your hand in his jaws and he'll just look at you like "hey buddy..".

He got an infection once, and we didn't know about it right away. Turned into a very nasty little fucker. Snapping, growling, going nuts for no reason. I also startled him by accident (shouting at the tv) the other day and he acted like i was trying to kill him. Took about three minutes to calm him down.

Are all cockers like that? It's only happened a few times, but the change is like Jekyll and Hyde.


----------



## SYN (Apr 1, 2010)

maniclion said:


> Scared for the rest of his life like this?



Scarred*  

God damb my engrish ish bad


----------



## KelJu (Apr 1, 2010)

DOMS said:


> The part that made it complex was that, as someone else had mentioned, there were cameras present.  It was obvious that the pitbull was a threat and should have been put down, but imagine the shit storm that would have ensued.



Obvious, by what standards? I never saw the dog attack anyone. Even the video says the cop hit the dog with a stun gun, and the dog still never attacked anyone. 

It was hell bent on destroying that cop car, and that's it. Other videos show the owner reporting that the dog has attacked lawn equipment in the past.


I loled. The dog has no history of aggressive behavior towards humans, but has taken out a few pieces of machinery. 

Maybe the dog understands perfectly not to be aggressive to humans, but had an itch to fuck some shit up, so it went after a car.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 1, 2010)

You guys want to put a dog down that was wagging it's tail the whole time it was yanking the bumper off...  My thoughts are the dog thought it was a game of tug-o-war when the car started going back and forth.  So he's a little mental but I don't think he's a vicious killer....  Besides a dog like that is going to chase down the wrong car one day and find out what happens when you grab the back steel bumper of a UPS truck...


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 1, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Obvious, by what standards? I never saw the dog attack anyone. Even the video says the cop hit the dog with a stun gun, and the dog still never attacked anyone.
> 
> It was hell bent on destroying that cop car, and that's it. Other videos show the owner reporting that the dog has attacked lawn equipment in the past.
> 
> ...


I would have to agree with you on that, it's just a dog being a dog.
It's a bad habit some dogs have....although some dogs chase them until the car stops...then most dogs stop. 
This one didn't.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 1, 2010)

One of the few cartoons I would read now.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 1, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> I would have to agree with you on that, it's just a dog being a dog.
> It's a bad habit some dogs have....although some dogs chase them until the car stops...then most dogs stop.
> This one didn't.


But the cop said he was just parked doing paperwork when the car started shaking, I wonder what has set it in this dogs head that its fun to gnaw on plastic fenders of farm equipment and cars?


----------



## jmorrison (Apr 1, 2010)

I have been around dogs my entire life.  Big breeds, "aggressive" breeds, "territorial" breeds, and I swear to God, the only time I have ever been seriously bitten was by a friends cocker spaniel.  It tore a golfball sized chunk of flesh out of my hip.  I was the second person it had bitten.

Neurotic little bastard.


----------



## Sonia5 (Apr 2, 2010)

Wassup,
I don't think so that a dog can do this because the petrol cars are well trained and their driving is awesome.


femalelibidoreviews.org/


----------



## Curt James (Apr 2, 2010)

Patrick Bateman said:


> Lack of critical thinking skills there. Scary that three or four cops could not solve such a simple problem.



I was wondering why the patrol car didn't simply slam it in reverse and keep going until the dog released its grip. The other car was there and could have communicated by radio to say if the dog was being dragged or not.

Instead he kept going back and forth around the lot.



DOMS said:


> The part that made it complex was that, as someone else had mentioned, there were cameras present.  It was obvious that the pitbull was a threat and should have been put down, but imagine the shit storm that would have ensued.



There were cameras present, yes, but they were _police _cameras. The one officer in the one vid directed the other officer to stay within view so he could get it all on video. That policeman could have simply turned his car (and its camera) away from the action. I don't believe these officers ever had any thoughts of shooting the dog.

And so far as a storm goes, the one man stated that in _other _counties or areas that the officers _did _shoot aggressive dogs. If I'm not mistaken he commended these officers for showing such restraint.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 2, 2010)

Sonia5 said:


> Wassup,
> *I don't think so that a dog can do this because the petrol cars are well trained and their driving is awesome.*
> 
> 
> femalelibidoreviews.org/


Seriously wtf is that response....I almost prefer that if spammers must insist on shitting on the forums they not leave steaming piles like your little response above,
so "you don't think so that a dog can do this" even though the video shows the dog doing this


----------



## KelJu (Apr 2, 2010)

maniclion said:


> Seriously wtf is that response....I almost prefer that if spammers must insist on shitting on the forums they not leave steaming piles like your little response above,
> so "you don't think so that a dog can do this" even though the video shows the dog doing this



But the petrol cars are so well trained!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 2, 2010)

Sonia5 said:


> Wassup,
> I don't think so that a dog can do this because the petrol cars are well trained and their driving is awesome.
> 
> 
> ...



I *pray *_every night_ that my powers are expanded to include Open Chat. Then... *THEN!* Yes, _then _you would see...

PUNISHMENT, SWIFT AND TERRIBLE, METED OUT!!! _grrr_

Uh, no offense to the Open Chat mods who are already doing a fantastic job.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 3, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Are all cockers like that? It's only happened a few times, but the change is like Jekyll and Hyde.



From my experience? YES. Neurotic little hounds, they are.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 3, 2010)

The best way to break the grip of a locked on canine is to grab his upper muzzle behind the canines and pull his upper lips into his mouth over the teeth and squeeze not even the "infamous" pit will bite through its own lips.  This technique also shows the dog you are not trying to harm him by thrashing about or hitting him. DO NOT LET GO of the grip untill the dog has calmed a bit and understands you are not a threat and he is only harming himself.  In an extreme case where the dog is completely out of control and a direct threat to some ones life the "Lion Killer" or "rear naked choke" will subdue a dog as anatomically the positioning of the carotid artery is the same in dogs as humans.


----------



## pitt (Apr 3, 2010)

if you bring the dog up wrong it will do wrong...Dont blame the dog its the owners most of the time..


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 5, 2010)

Also, I think it is pretty obvious that this dog is NOT exersized properly. When a dog doesn't get in any physical activity daily he becomes bored and frustrated.

In my experience a tired pit is a well behaved pit. I have to work my dogs out every day or they would chew everything in my house!


----------



## maniclion (Apr 5, 2010)

b_reed23 said:


> Also, I think it is pretty obvious that this dog is NOT exersized properly. When a dog doesn't get in any physical activity daily he becomes bored and frustrated.
> 
> In my experience a tired pit is a well behaved pit. I have to work my dogs out every day or they would chew everything in my house!


Yep, if it's rainy out I don't let my dogs in the yard to goof about because they'll turn it into a mud pit so they get restless inside unless I get them riled up and let them sprint up and down the hallway, plus I break out the old pigs ears and rawhide chews to wear their jaws out.  I learned the hard way when it rained for 2 days and they got bored and ate my couch......


----------

